# Comment créer des souvenirs dans l'application photos sur IPhone



## Nanou61 (27 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour
Je voudrais savoir comment on fait pour créer des souvenir dans l'application photos sur IPhone car j'ai vu que 2 souvenirs on été créés tout seuls mais il ne disposait que de quelques photos et je voudrait donc créer moi même mes souvenirs , quelqu'un saurait t'il comment faire ? Merci


----------



## Nanou61 (29 Octobre 2017)

Solution ?


----------

